# To all in the 808 states!



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been wanting to place another order for ADA products, from Jeff(ADG)! It's really hard for me to convince petshop owners to go with me on this type of transaction, since they feel no one would bother buying a bag of Aquasoil for $55+!!! 
So now I am contacting all the peoples from Oahu, and any other island to place an order with me in the near futrue! Shipping is pretty much cheap, compared to what you would pay for a 9L bag, only Fedex $80+ to get that shipped here!
The last order I did with Jeff was a tough one, since it was the first order, so I didn't know what to do. But I had someone in a good bussiness for shipping things, and let me tell you all(808 peeps). It was pretty darn cheap. For 300+lbs of Aquasoil it was around $300. Oh, I forgot to say "SORRY Jeff" For the hardships, but this one will be piece of cake!
So if any of you have problems or questions, please feel free to contact me through PM only! 
Thanks Guys, Eric.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I too was in on this order with Erik. It took some work, but in the end everything went smooth. Erik's connections with a shipper made the prices a whole lot easier to swallow. He is legit so no need to worry about getting ripped off... Besides if he does, I know where he works and we can go beat him up together! I'M JUST PLAYING!!!!

Erik, I might be interested in picking up some aquasoil africana powder. The amazonia one is a little too dark I think.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't worry, the mind of the Jedi will work. Once I know how to levitate the aquariums at you! Hahaha, LOL!!! This is not a joke. Nah J/J.
Well it would be nice for that order. So how bout it, 808 guys and girls?
Anyways, I thought I'd lay some rules. Since this is a group order, here it is:
1) YOU MUST ORDER AT LEAST 1 (ONE) BAG 9L OF AQUASOIL TO EVEN MAKE THE ORDER. REMEMBER, AQUASOIL NEEDS TO HAVE A COMBINATION OF POWERSAND SPECIAL.
2) AFTER MAKING THAT 1 BAG 9L, THEN IT'S OK TO ORDER ALL THE SMALL THINGS. (IF YOUR ONLY GONNA ORDER THE FERTS, OR 1 GLASS DIFFUSSOR, THEN GO WITH JEFF'S SHIPPING.) REMEMBER, THIS ORDER HAS TO FILL AT LEAST A PALLAT (8' WIDE X 6' WIDE X 2-3' HIGH) !!!
3) PAYMENT IS REQUIRED FIRST!!!
4) DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED, WITH AQUASOIL. I HAVE SEEN A DIFFERENCE IN GROWTH, AND IT'S PHENOMINAL!
Sorry for the caps. Just beware, this is a group order!
Thanks Eric.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

I might be considering ordering from ADG...whens the dead line u aiming at? I got to do some research on this "aquasoil" and the other products...until then let me know bro!


----------

